# Summer League - Magic vs. Nets



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

*Nets vs. Magic (3rd Game)*
http://www.nba.com/magic/news/07sl_schedule.html




*The debut of Sean Williams...*





















*...also co-starring, Marcus Williams*






















*and Hassan "Hot Sauce" Adams*


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

I love how it looks like Sean is nonchalantly palming Hansborough's face.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Shame Ilic cant go. Its a rare chance at action/roving himself

I dont think hes ever going to be much anyway, but still


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

So...........how do we see the games again?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

your tables suck, I'd fix it but I'm not going to.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

ZÆ said:


> your tables suck, I'd fix it but I'm not going to.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

MrCharisma said:


>


:biggrin: Don't take it personal, it's been a while
http://www.basketballforum.com/search.php?searchid=538669


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> So...........how do we see the games again?


webcast over orlandomagic.com. prepare to be disappointed in the feed.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

ZÆ said:


> your tables suck, I'd fix it but I'm not going to.



Welcome back Zae! I knew you had it in you.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

NetIncome said:


> webcast over orlandomagic.com. prepare to be disappointed in the feed.



haha i remember very well how unbelivably crappy it was last year


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing the patented Marcus-Hassan alley oops, if the feed permits that is


----------



## KD (Jun 29, 2006)

Hmmn I wonder what time It'll air...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Disappointed that Wright isnt forced to be apart of this.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Here's the link for the game tonight


http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live...gic_060502.asx


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Andre Barrett is a guy to look out for. 

Lol its the same commentators from last year, this guys are hilarious


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

HB said:


> Lol its the same commentators from last year, this guys are hilarious


"So what have you been up to?"
"Oh you know. Hanging out, reading up on the summer league."


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

And after 5 minutes, I remember how much I hated this duo of *******es.


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

"I smell like aftershave and taco meat"

this is getting out of hand


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

"How many people do you think are watching the interweb broadcast?...I'm fired"


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

"You know what, this court may not be regulation?"
"You may be right, it might be curved"
"Yeah it might be curved"

kill me


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

"They should have prefaced on the website that this commentary was a bit...loose. There are people tuning in who might be expecting more basketball oriented commentary."

And they just referenced aftershave-and-taco-meat. I swear they're reading this while doing the game.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Why isn't the Orlando summer league games listed on the main NBA scoreboard site?

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/scoreboard.jsp


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Judging by your quOtes its like they think no one is watching so they are fudging around, not even taking it seriously.


Still not worse than that one guy " asses it to the man, and.....boom goes the dynamite"


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Judging by your quOtes its like they think no one is watching so they are fudging around, not even taking it seriously.
> 
> 
> Still not worse than that one guy " asses it to the man, and.....boom goes the dynamite"


net/pacers helped inspire boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> " asses it to the man, and.....boom goes the dynamite"



assbomb!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

"Hey, Larry Bird's not walking through that door (insert laughing), kevin mchale IS NOT walking through that door!"


----------



## unstop (May 5, 2005)

I think they just made fun of Steven A. Smith. Maybe they're not so bad after all.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

HB said:


> Here's the link for the game tonight
> 
> 
> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live...gic_060502.asx


link isnt working for me


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Astral Dragon said:


> link isnt working for me


http://www.nba.com/magic/multimedia/07sl_video.html


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...andmagic_060502.asx&video=blank&nbasite=magic


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Tyrus Thomas seems to be hurt. Serves him right for actually *trying* in summer leauge


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

ink isnt working for me
__________________


I dont think Nets lay until later anway


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> ink isnt working for me
> __________________
> 
> 
> I dont think Nets lay until later anway


are you drunk or is your keyboard out of whack?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

ZÆ said:


> :biggrin: Don't take it personal, it's been a while
> http://www.basketballforum.com/search.php?searchid=538669


Your link sucks but I'm not going to fix it for you.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Little og both

Actually I just forget to quote the *ost, and from now "*" will be the letter I dont like ty*ing.


Its much clearer


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

What the **** is wrong with these people.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Are they in the middle of game 2 and 3 or is my player just not working?


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Yay the Magic's live feed isn't working! What a shocker! Why in god's name can't these be televised on NBA TV?


----------



## NetFan48 (Sep 16, 2006)

HELP !!! SOS!!! HELP!!! SOS!!! HELP!!! SOS!!! I can't get connected......


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Once every few minutes I get a picture with some green lines and a word or two of sound.

Thanks, NBA!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is just pathetic


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Stream is not working for me ethier.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> Why isn't the Orlando summer league games listed on the main NBA scoreboard site?


Figures.

It's not the "official" summer league.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

It's working for me but i have to go. It's still 2nd game Charlotte vs Miami.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

it got better after te first game...it cant be any worse.


----------



## go nets (Feb 3, 2007)

feed is not workin for me either , screw this im goin to watch the hr run derby


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

****, i hope it'll start working before the start of our game. otherwise it's just plain stupid for them to advertise what they don't have. *******s.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Pepsi Summer league blows, the Nets should have gone to Las Vegas.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I had it for about two seconds and now I don't have it anymore.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Ugh, someone pm me when the game starts.:azdaja:


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Or just make a topic. Im not watching this bs until I know whats going on


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

This sucks.


----------



## JL104 (Nov 6, 2005)

hooray link working, but feed sucks.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How about audio? Anyone have links for that


----------



## NetFan48 (Sep 16, 2006)

I think that it would be nice if the Nets Organization REALLY CARED about it's Fans , they would somehow make sure that we can watch the summer league... Bring down their own damn camera... Do they really care ?????


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NetFan48 said:


> I think that it would be nice if the Nets Organization REALLY CARED about it's Fans , they would somehow make sure that we can watch the summer league... Bring down their own damn camera... Do they really care ?????


:lol: how would they make profit off that? this site comprises the largest nets fanbase on the web...and most of us arent even interested in summer league.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

NetFan48 said:


> I think that it would be nice if the Nets Organization REALLY CARED about it's Fans , they would somehow make sure that we can watch the summer league... Bring down their own damn camera... Do they really care ?????


we would still complain even though it would be our team's site giving the feed. i dont care who is giving it, but please, not in this ****ty quality.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

WTF? Where's the feed?


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

someone please make a new thread or sumthin when game starts. or make it real clear in here or something, along with link. that would be great. cant wait to watch sean williams...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

**** you world!


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

NetFan48 said:


> I think that it would be nice if the Nets Organization REALLY CARED about it's Fans , they would somehow make sure that we can watch the summer league... Bring down their own damn camera... Do they really care ?????


Yeah, it sucks that the Knicks have all their summer league games televised on MSG. Too bad YES won't even bother putting our games on tv because they'll always be more focused on watching the Yankees under achieve.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

elsaic15 said:


> someone please make a new thread or sumthin when game starts. or make it real clear in here or something, along with link. that would be great. cant wait to watch sean williams...



There is no feed.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

16 minutes until we get to watch glimpses of Marcus and Sean...yeah.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well at least the feed looks to be working right now. Cant trust this clowns though


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

MrCharisma said:


> 16 minutes until we get to watch glimpses of Marcus and Sean...yeah.


I cant, now the video isnt even coming on for me. WTF?:azdaja:

PS: What are the starting lineups?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

MrCharisma said:


> Yeah, it sucks that the Knicks have all their summer league games televised on MSG. Too bad YES won't even bother putting our games on tv because they'll always be more focused on watching the Yankees under achieve.


blame the fans. 90% of YES viewers are only interested in *everything* Yankees related. If the network started airing summer league games, ratings would only be marginally better than that of this years stanley cup finals.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We have around 14 min. to tipoff!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

look at that, the feed only works when the camera is focused on the scoreboard!!!


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

This sucks butt cheeks. I can't get anything, and I'm on cable with very fast service. Keeps giving me a "trying to reconnect to media" message.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Please let this flawless feed continue! I just know as soon as they take the court this is going to end...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Fake boobs.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Jinx


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Gortat has been playing for the Magic Summer league team for what seems like ages now. He and Kasun are always there


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wow. if the announcers are just going to keep going on and on about the magic, I'm muting the game.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Its game time for those who want to watch


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This ref is a tool


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

I have the *erfect feed. Only audio, and no visual


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Since when did Josh Davis start hitting 3's


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

kruger...playing better than marcus. what a surprise.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Cant they jsut have Sean willaims *lay someone 1 on 1 so I can s*ot him out?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

"Hassan Adams hung on the rim like a Walrus"- Utter stupidity on the commentators path


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

"Hassan Adams hung on the rim like a walrus"

I love these guys.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Dunked like a walrus?

This webcam must get like 12 hits bc they *ut no effort into it

Literally anyone from this board can do better, anyone beside Ghoti


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

HASSAN! ENERGY BEAST! Very good game so far


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

They are talking about sushi! I feel like crying



There only job is to tell us who is doing what bc we cant see

Anyone know what Sean has done? I think I saw a dunk


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

This quality sucks, this is pointless.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

has sean williams doene nethin yet?


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

elsaic15 said:


> has sean williams doene nethin yet?


pretty much nothing


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Who? Mike Jones










They are talking about REddick like hes going to be something


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

SW looks passive on O, setting up picks and not rolling to the basket


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sean Williams can sky. His man to man defense is also better than I thought. He covers ground easily. 

Hassan has been working on his handles and jumpers, good to see that.

Marcus ummmm i guess he is moving the ball around well, the jumper is still dead


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sean williams hasn't done much, he deflected a shot from reddick


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

wow these announcers are ridiclous...i would turn off the sound, cept then i woudnt know who the players are u cant see ****


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

still yet to locate sean williams. is he playing rite now? #s are so blurry...hes 52 rite


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

perhaps the Net should stop fouling every single possession?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

elsaic15 said:


> still yet to locate sean williams. is he playing rite now? #s are so blurry...hes 52 rite


Head band and knee lenght socks. He just scored and was fouled


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

hmm robert hite


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Give Hite a contract.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Im going to give u* guys.

Whoever sticks with it, kee* an eye on Sean Williams and try and get us a re*ort at games end


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

"You're not a soda guy. You don't like the bubbles"

I seriously love these guy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hite has always been an explosive scorer. Wonder why the Heat let him go instead of Quinn


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice block by williams


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

HB said:


> Hite has always been an explosive scorer. Wonder why the Heat let him go instead of Quinn


Quinn had the highlight.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

:lol:

"What color shirt do you want to see George wear tommorow?"


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

I can't take anymore video-less audio from these tools.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

bad officiating.


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

anyone notice Marcus's improvement on the defensive end?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Give Hite a ****ing contract


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hite will be at Training camp


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

very bad calls


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

How's the feed for everyone?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Perfect for me


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

excellent feed


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

so friggin gay vid freezes every few min


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

igve up this is so frustrating


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

mine freezes every few seconds too.


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

D-blockrep2 said:


> anyone notice Marcus's improvement on the defensive end?


too early to judge


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

elsaic15 said:


> igve up this is so frustrating


Restart it


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

just restarted it, lets see how this goes


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Mine runs fine, but why is it in black and white?

Marcus Williams doesn't play any defense in black and white.


----------



## go nets (Feb 3, 2007)

sean williams is #51


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Give Hite a contract, the guy can shoot it lights out and it's not scared of contact, at least invite him to training camps, He will be a lot better than B-Rob (who should be here playing in the summer league) and Josh Davis looks decent with that shot, he can replace Mikki Moore EASILY, Hassan just looks great.:clap2:


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

I can't get the feed.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

here we go. i wasn't working in netscape.


----------



## unstop (May 5, 2005)

With the exception of a 20 second frozen screen that looked like lightning struck the court, my feed has been surprisingly good.

Also surprising good... Hassan Adams.

Ball handling and jump shot shows noticeable improvement.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

e-mail time!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nice block


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

What a nice reverse layup by Hassan and block by WILLIAMS... :d


----------



## unstop (May 5, 2005)

Super athletic baseline move by Hassan... pretty.


----------



## NetFan48 (Sep 16, 2006)

I am the Eggman , I am the Eggman , I am the Walrus...Coo Coo Ca Choo.....GO HASSAN !!!!!!


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

the officiating is just horrible


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I am MIKE JONES!


----------



## NetZombie (Jul 21, 2005)

Hite as a House replacement? My feed is excellent.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Now they are misquoting Anchorman.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Yeah, working well. STOP FRIKKIN TALKIN BOUT SMELL AND AFTERSHAVE AND ****


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Without Marcus in the game, the Nets offense is non existent


----------



## unstop (May 5, 2005)

HB said:


> Without Marcus in the game, the Nets offense is non existent


I'm loving Tatum's defense though.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Tatum's doing amazing. I like this guy


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

My feed just freezes up every few seconds, this sucks.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

I likey tatum


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

ghoti start sending them e-mail.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> ghoti start sending them e-mail.


Haha, I'm ahead of you.


----------



## unstop (May 5, 2005)

Hassan looks world's better offensively thus far.

Tatum gets my vote for 3rd string PG.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

tell em the type of aftershave you use


----------



## DoctorJay (May 27, 2005)

OK, just turned it on in time to see Hassan end the 3rd with a jumper to give the Nets a 1-point lead. 10 points so far for Hassan.Woo hoo! Who else has looked good out there? (my feed is perfect, by the way... with apologies to people who are stuck with a crap feed like i had last year)


----------



## DoctorJay (May 27, 2005)

he got your email!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sean Williams will block a ridiculous amount of shots. 

Lol @ ghoti's email


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

lol


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## unstop (May 5, 2005)

lmao @ the email.


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Who sent that E-Mail LMAO...


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

LMAO ghoti. this is killing me.


----------



## DoctorJay (May 27, 2005)

what's the email address? anybody? I'm sending my voodoo dolls.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Thats amazing


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

great job, ghoti!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

The email was entitled "You are the William Hung of Broadcasting".


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm not watching the feed, but did they talk about his email in the broadcast?


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

dude, ghoti, post a copy of the email!


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

What was the whole e-mail, my feed didn't pick up the first half of it


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Josh Davis is killin us


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Ill give him *ro*s for reading it

Then he took a shot back at you

I doubt theyd read another but mine as well kee* going


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Basically I told them we hated them last year, and we still hate them.

I told them they suck and requested they get fired.

I also got free pub for my nut-kicking machine.

Should impress potential investors.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Ill give him *ro*s for reading it
> 
> Then he took a shot back at you
> 
> I doubt theyd read another but mine as well kee* going


You have to send them the secret code with your email.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

I can't believe they talked about the remote nut kicking machine, hilarious stuff.


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

this is bs officiating


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

i want to ask where to order a nutkicker, but I can't find the e-mail address.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I love these guys.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> i want to ask where to order a nutkicker, but I can't find the e-mail address.


It's stuck in the R&D phase.

Capital gladly accepted so I can kick things off and get the ball rolling.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I'll email em next game


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

What's their E-Mail Address?


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

awful 4th for the nets. like the last season


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

ghoti said:


> It's stuck in the R&D phase.
> 
> Capital gladly accepted so I can kick things off and get the ball rolling.


--I meant--I want to ask these ****ing broadcasters where I can order one of Paul's nutkicking machines, but I can't find their e-mail address.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sean with two nice blocks


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Sean Williams... Nice block, this kid can block shots!!


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Marcus is abusing in the 4th..


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

WOW, What an effort by Hassan and he came up with the steal..


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

upgraded my WMP and now i'm getting a good feed, a little late, good for next games though.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

dont know what all the hype's about. Sean williams is pretty bad in the post.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

yea i havnt seen anyhing out of him all game


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

the team is really missing Wright right now, would love to see Wright play D on Reddick


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

mjm1 said:


> dont know what all the hype's about. Sean williams is pretty bad in the post.


he was in the post with the ball 3 times how can you judge him on that?


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

What is the e-mail address to email these guys?


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

ghoti said:


> Basically I told them we hated them last year, and we still hate them.
> 
> I told them they suck and requested they get fired.
> 
> ...


hahaha, hope ya keep emailing em that exact same thing


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

belarus said:


> he was in the post with the ball 3 times how can you judge him on that?


In addition to that he was never a low post player and the Nets didnt draft him for that. The things he was hyped about he has delivered on


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

BTW, our D without SW looks pathetic. Gortat owns our paint.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

MArcus Williams takes too many shots.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

what's up right now? I just come here.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Please keep in mind these games are really glorified practices.


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

HB said:


> In addition to that he was never a low post player and the Nets didnt draft him for that. The things he was hyped about he has delivered on


i'm just disappointed he didn't connect with MWill on some alley-oop. that'd be nice.


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

da1nonly said:


> MArcus Williams takes too many shots.


and still has attitude toward D like taking poo in his hand.


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> MArcus Williams takes too many shots.


whats new?
to be fair, its summer league, and hes gonna take a lot more shots then the guys who have no shot at training camp, let alone the team.
still.... one has to be very worried if he sticks to the starbury mentality he seemed to have last year.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

is this game over?

tell me how was Marcus, Sean, and Hassan.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

was that Coach Frank patrolling the sidelines in shorts?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hassan looks better though.


----------



## NOMAM (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh boy. Boone and Sean Williams don't have a lot of skills offensively but Boone does a good job of presenting himself to catch a pass for a scoring oppurtunity close to the basket. That's something Sean Williams is going to have to figure out and hopefully quickly because if he can't then he's going to be a real nonfactor on offense and his athleticism is going to go to waste.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Didn't sean williams attempt to catch Marcus's pass?


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

jarkid said:


> is this game over?
> 
> tell me how was Marcus, Sean, and Hassan.


Marcus - apparently didn't learn his lesson, below average D, poor shot selection on O
Sean - intangibles on D, blocked couple shots; didn't have much time with the ball on O
Hassan - the best Net on this team; hustle, hustle, hustle + improved shot


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

jarkid said:


> Didn't sean williams attempt to catch Marcus's pass?


Marcus did not pass to him


----------



## NetFan48 (Sep 16, 2006)

ghoti said:


> Basically I told them we hated them last year, and we still hate them.
> 
> I told them they suck and requested they get fired.
> 
> ...


PAUL ?????


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

belarus said:


> Marcus - apparently didn't learn his lesson, below average D, poor shot selection on O
> Sean - intangibles on D, blocked couple shots; didn't have much time with the ball on O
> Hassan - the best Net on this team; hustle, hustle, hustle + improved shot


thats a perfect breakdown of the game.
then again, "we're talking about PRACTICE".


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

box score - http://www.nba.com/media/magic/070907_njnorl.pdf


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Marcus williams- 5 for 18?????!!!!! I dont care if this is practice to them. 18 shots!!!


----------



## unstop (May 5, 2005)

ZÆ said:


> box score - http://www.nba.com/media/magic/070907_njnorl.pdf


Double double for Hassan. He looked fantastic.

Marcus... not so much.

SW had 3 blocks. I think that's 1 above last season's total as a team.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Sean grabbed the rebound too less.

Only 1 rebound, but 3 blocks.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Marcus Williams why you still stinks? Please be stronger.


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

da1nonly said:


> Marcus williams- 5 for 18?????!!!!! I dont care if this is practice to them. 18 shots!!!


yep. in that fourth quarter he probably saw himself Lebron in the OT against Pistons. But he is not Lebron


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Even Robert Hite shooted better than Marcus.


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

belarus said:


> Marcus - apparently didn't learn his lesson, below average D, poor shot selection on O
> Sean - intangibles on D, blocked couple shots; didn't have much time with the ball on O
> Hassan - the best Net on this team; hustle, hustle, hustle + improved shot


Fair anylse but your exaggerating the lack of D of Marcus WIlliams, compared to last year so far his a C maybe a C+, as for his shot selection, no one else was moving into good positions nor making baskets. He had to make something happen. Overall decent first game, couple of things I noticed our rebounding problems haven't been addressed (Damm Hassan got the most rebounds on the team) The guys as a unit some how need to find away to gel


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

watched most of it. marcus looked pretty terrible. hassan ourbest player out tehre. many some athletic plays, and showing very nice touch on his jumper. sean - 8 fouls 4 to, 2 pts 1 reb 3 blocks. ouch. nowhere to go but up.


----------



## NetFan48 (Sep 16, 2006)

I have to agree ...Hite shooted alot better than MWILL in this game....


----------



## NetFan48 (Sep 16, 2006)

B-Ball is a game of shooting.. If your shoot is off than you shouln't be taking alot of shoots in the game... Let someone else shot the ball....


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Now our new hope is Hassan Adams.

Hassan Adams + Antoine Wright


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

I didn't see a minute of the game but the boxscore it looks like Hassan did his thing. He's a guy who's a summer league frantic/opportunistic player so that's not really too surprising. Marcus needs to get others involved more and Sean needs to get some damn boards. Glad summer league has started, hopefully all will improve on this game. Who was fouling the crap outa JJ?


----------



## NetFan48 (Sep 16, 2006)

HASSAN " Sausage Lips Junior " ADAMS..... STILL , Our Secret Weapon...


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

NetFan48 said:


> HASSAN " Sausage Lips Junior " ADAMS..... STILL , Our Secret Weapon...


That is the worst nickname ever. Your posting privileges should be revoked just for that.:biggrin:


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

Robert Hite 4 for 5 from downtown...thats hopeful


----------



## NetFan48 (Sep 16, 2006)

reganomics813 said:


> That is the worst nickname ever. Your posting privileges should be revoked just for that.:biggrin:


My Bad , I was thinking of "Hot Sauce" and collins as "Sausage Lips".....


----------



## NetFan48 (Sep 16, 2006)

NetIncome said:


> Robert Hite 4 for 5 from downtown...thats hopeful


 This guy was awesome last year in the Summer League also.... I'd love to see him get a chance with the Nets this year now that Matt Walsh is with Cleveland....


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

belarus said:


> yep. in that fourth quarter he probably saw himself Lebron in the OT against Pistons. But he is not Lebron


I think we all knew that


----------



## eLonePB (Nov 3, 2005)

For anyone who missed the game, or wants to see the Sean Williams 4 blocks, I put together a little video here:

http://www.mcspr.com/Nets/SW-Blocks.wmv


----------



## NetFan48 (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanx for the blocks... This dude can sky and has really good timing..


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

eLonePB said:


> For anyone who missed the game, or wants to see the Sean Williams 4 blocks, I put together a little video here:
> 
> http://www.mcspr.com/Nets/SW-Blocks.wmv


Very nice thank you! The second jump he has after that last block is pretty crazy.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

hmm, thought he had 3. I liked the first one. I like how he keeps em inbounds so maybe we can get some fastbreak going


----------



## eLonePB (Nov 3, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> hmm, thought he had 3. I liked the first one. I like how he keeps em inbounds so maybe we can get some fastbreak going


That impressed me. All four of his blocks, the ball stayed in play.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

you realise he hasn't played an organized game in about six months . . . he could be a little rusty, you know.


----------



## DoctorJay (May 27, 2005)

eLonePB said:


> For anyone who missed the game, or wants to see the Sean Williams 4 blocks, I put together a little video here:
> 
> http://www.mcspr.com/Nets/SW-Blocks.wmv



Very nice... thanks much. Stick around and post more often. 

You were the one who put up that Wade travelling video last year too, right?


----------



## eLonePB (Nov 3, 2005)

DoctorJay said:


> Very nice... thanks much. Stick around and post more often.
> 
> You were the one who put up that Wade travelling video last year too, right?


Yeah... that still urks me.

And just for old times sake: http://www.mcspr.com/wadetravel.wmv


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

eLonePB said:


> That impressed me. All four of his blocks, the ball stayed in play.


Saw a highlight of him getting a block, when he played at Boston college, and he was pissed after it when out of bounds. Good sign.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

eLonePB said:


> For anyone who missed the game, or wants to see the Sean Williams 4 blocks, I put together a little video here:
> 
> http://www.mcspr.com/Nets/SW-Blocks.wmv



thanks boy

and I have a question how to record the WMV when we are watching it?


----------



## eLonePB (Nov 3, 2005)

jarkid said:


> thanks boy
> 
> and I have a question how to record the WMV when we are watching it?


There are quite a few Streaming Video Recorder programs out there that can capture video streams as they play. I used HiDownload for this one. http://www.hidownload.com/


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

thanks


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

That may be a new record. Wade looks to haver at least 5 ste*s on that one

I remember Tony *arker came close to that in the finals against the cavs, he had 4 or 5 ste*s


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

eLonePB said:


> For anyone who missed the game, or wants to see the Sean Williams 4 blocks, I put together a little video here:
> 
> http://www.mcspr.com/Nets/SW-Blocks.wmv


thanks for this it made my night


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

NEWARK NETS said:


> thanks for this it made my night



okay, why can everyone else see this?


----------

